# migrating software RAID1



## bsus (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am running another server which uses Gentoo and a software RAID1 created with mdadm. My question is now if I can easily migrate this software RADI1 into a new FreeBSD installation or do I have to create a complete new RAID1 and copy the data?

Regards.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 8, 2011)

All question in on-disk metadata format. mdadm may work with different ones, but I don't know what format it uses by default. FreeBSD supports some formats via ataraid(4) and graid(8).


----------

